# Weed has taken over my Bermuda/kbg



## samevans (11 mo ago)

Over seeded KBG into common bermuda yard last fall. I have had decent results since it has been mostly grass and little weeds. Recently In AL we have had non stop rain with many days in the 70s and this weed has popped up. Trying to figure out what kind of weed it is before I may use unesscessary herbicides on the grass. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like it has clasping auricles, which is a quackgrass weed characteristic. Dig one up to see if it's roots have rhizomes.

https://www.domyown.com/the-quackgrass-identification-guide-a-820.html
https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=5


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Could be annual ryegrass. It has also clasping auricles but the underside of the leaf blade is shiny and keeled. That's what I think I see in the pictures.


----------

